# Livery Recommendations Around Bath Chippenham Please



## Fidgety (21 February 2014)

Can anybody recommend any yards that do part or full livery (the definition seems to vary so much between yards as to what constitutes P/F) around the Bath/Chippenham/M4 areas please.

I need somewhere that offers turnout - even a couple of hours a day would be a couple of hours a day more than the pone can have at the moment  .

The place has to be friendly and sociable (can't be doing with being blanked by a sullen fellow livery when I've pulled over to let them pass me on their way into the yard), have access to good hacking, be trustworthy and have somewhere decent to school - with floodlights if outdoors, and not lock up or be devoid of people at 6pm during the week.

I'm beginning to wonder if what I'm asking for is something that doesn't exist down here


----------



## MaisyMayhill (21 February 2014)

Hi Fidgety, 
Have you looked at Limetree Equestrian based in Kington Langley?
Web: http://www.limetree-equestrian.co.uk
They have a warm up area, turnout and an arean  they also hold unaffiliated dressage competitions.
M4 is only a few miles away


----------



## Fidgety (21 February 2014)

Ooh that looks very interesting, thank you!    You wouldn't know what the hacking is like around there would you


----------



## MaisyMayhill (21 February 2014)

Hi Fidgety the hacking is very good even for the nervous horse and rider.  They hold fun rides in the vicinity (details I don't have) but loads of people go and its very well organised, all different ages both rider and horse with stewards positioned in places to assist especially crossing a very small brook for those water shy horses/ponies. Get in contact with the yard they are very helpful there.  Good luck


----------



## Fidgety (21 February 2014)

Many thanks Maisy Mayhill - I will!


----------



## Fidgety (24 February 2014)

Unfortunately Lime Tree only do DIY (but with the option of paying a couple of liveries to do bring in/turn out etc) and due to my job I really need a yard that does Full or Part livery.

Any other suggestions/recommendations please, anybody?  The turnover of liveries at the yard I'm at is astonishing (but given how unfriendly it is, not surprising  ).  

I'm prepared to travel in order to find the right yard - this is now getting me down to the point where I'm not sleeping


----------



## fruitpastilles (24 February 2014)

Caron Roberts Equestrian in Wooton Basset is excellent and has great facilities


----------



## Fidgety (25 February 2014)

Thank you Fruitpastilles - I've found their website and book marked it for a visit on my day off .


----------



## kaiserchief (25 February 2014)

A friend of mine kept her horse on full livery at a yard just off the A420 (on Freezinghill Lane according to Google - she emigrated about 5 years ago and I've not been there since) for years and always seemed really happy there. They had an outdoor school and she said the hacking was lovely


----------



## Fidgety (25 February 2014)

Thanks Kaiserchief, the countryside around there is stunning - I'll have a look on Google maps and have a drive around there on my day off on Friday and see if I can find it


----------



## Pinkerbell (25 February 2014)

You could also look at Stockley Farm near Calne, they have 2 very good floodlit outdoor arenas with the fibre/sand surface, they will do full, part or DIY livery, and half a mile down the road is access to the bridleways where you can ride off road all the way to Lambourne.  Helen Cole manages it.  SN11 0NT, http://www.helencoleeventing.co.uk.


----------



## Fidgety (25 February 2014)

Thanks for that Pinkerbell - this is the fantastic thing about HHO - I've spent the last few days scouring the internet and I hadn't come across that yard!  Now bookmarked for following up this weekend!


----------



## dieseldog (25 February 2014)

kaiserchief said:



			A friend of mine kept her horse on full livery at a yard just off the A420 (on Freezinghill Lane according to Google - she emigrated about 5 years ago and I've not been there since) for years and always seemed really happy there. They had an outdoor school and she said the hacking was lovely 

Click to expand...

That is Toghill http://www.toghillhousefarm.co.uk/the-farm/


----------



## Pinkerbell (25 February 2014)

No worries.  If no good feel free to PM me, I may be able to come up wiht other ideas.


----------

